# Ariens Compact 24 won't start (Ariens AX engine)



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi everyone! Just survived the "Snowzilla" in the DC region.

Last year (2014), I bought an Ariens Compact 24" 2-stage snowblower w/ Ariens AX engine. I used it to clear ~ 20" off of my driveway on Saturday morning. Then on Saturday evening, I went out to do my 2nd round of clearing snow and the Ariens shut off during my 1st pass. 

It wouldn't start with the electric start and it wouldn't start with the pull cord. I've replaced the spark plug and it still won't start. I drained the carb by unscrewing the drain plug underneath. And then tried starting again but it still won't start.

Any ideas? I don't have any carb cleaner and probably won't until more of the snow melts and I can get to my local OPE dealer. 

Thanks!

Joo


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Is it getting spark? I'm wondering if maybe the ignition/key/emergency shut off wire is crossed or worked it's way loose or something.


----------



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

I had considered maybe the ignition coil but I suppose the ignition/key/emergency shut off wire might be an easier explanation.

I don't think its getting a spark. The way I tested was to pull the spark plug, plug it into the spark plug wire, and then try to start the snowblower with the electric start. When I did this, I did not observe any sparks from the spark plug.

Is there a different way to test the spark plug? Any other way I should confirm the spark plug is getting electricity if my method was wrong?

Thanks!

Joo


----------



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh. I also wanted to mention that the gas I'm putting in is ~ 1 week old. I got it when I filled up our cars earlier in the week. I immediately put 2.5oz of sta-bil in the gas can after I got home.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

It says something that it quit while running. I suspect coil/module.


----------



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

nt40lanman said:


> It says something that it quit while running. I suspect coil/module.


Any particular way to test if its the coil/module without having to get a new one?


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Lets start with something that will cost you nothing but time. My deluxe 30 did this to me last year and one of the wires where the key goes in had popped off. I found it completely by accident. This year again with the no spark, I check the wires and the female spade connector had broken off. I spliced in a new one and it runs fine again.
When I no longer need the blower in the spring I will be putting better spade connectors on mine.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

jchung said:


> I had considered maybe the ignition coil but I suppose the ignition/key/emergency shut off wire might be an easier explanation.
> 
> I don't think its getting a spark. The way I tested was to pull the spark plug, plug it into the spark plug wire, and then try to start the snowblower with the electric start. When I did this, I did not observe any sparks from the spark plug.
> 
> ...


Did you have the threads on the plug grounded on the engine head? They need to be grounded and the tip NOT grounded to see any spark. That machine should be under warranty in case the coil is bad and its not something simple like a grounded piece of wire on the kill switch, or the on/off toggle switch


----------



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

devans said:


> Lets start with something that will cost you nothing but time. My deluxe 30 did this to me last year and one of the wires where the key goes in had popped off. I found it completely by accident. This year again with the no spark, I check the wires and the female spade connector had broken off. I spliced in a new one and it runs fine again.
> When I no longer need the blower in the spring I will be putting better spade connectors on mine.


Thanks Devans! I'll check this in the morning.


----------



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

skutflut said:


> Did you have the threads on the plug grounded on the engine head? They need to be grounded and the tip NOT grounded to see any spark. That machine should be under warranty in case the coil is bad and its not something simple like a grounded piece of wire on the kill switch, or the on/off toggle switch


Ack! Thanks for pointing this out. I did NOT ground the threads to the engine head. I will see if I can do that in the morning.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I think someone last year had a faulty on/off switch on a brand new machine.

Also helps to check for spark in the dark. If you can close the garage door and turn the lights off it will be easier to see.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

I use one of those inline spark testers from harbor freight. They're cheap and they do work.


----------



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

devans said:


> I use one of those inline spark testers from harbor freight. They're cheap and they do work.


Hmmm... I'll pick one up when more of the snow has melted. Won't be able to get one at least for a couple days.


----------



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Yea, I think someone last year had a faulty on/off switch on a brand new machine.
> 
> Also helps to check for spark in the dark. If you can close the garage door and turn the lights off it will be easier to see.


Thanks! I'll try it with the lights off and door closed.


----------



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok. I looked at a couple things:

1) I turned off the lights in the garage and tried to start it. I think the garage probably wasn't dark enough to see the spark still. Hopefully I'll be able to make it to harbor freight or an auto parts store later this week to get an inline spark plug tester.

2) I looked at the cables for the key and the run switch. The looked fine. I've attached photos. The first one is a photo of the cable going to the run switch. The second one is a photo of the key slot at the bottom. The cables looked ok and they looked fairly secure.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am guessing you aren't getting spark. You don't need to be completely dark. Usually you just need to cast a shadow over the plug.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

frozen gas line????


----------



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't think thats the case. I was able to drain the carburetor. And if I turned the fuels switch on, then there was a thin flow of gas from the carb.



liftoff1967 said:


> frozen gas line????


----------



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I am guessing you aren't getting spark. You don't need to be completely dark. Usually you just need to cast a shadow over the plug.


Ok. I'll probably call the OPE vendor tomorrow. Will just have to figure out how to get it to them.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

some random freak failure of the coil


----------



## mastaboog749 (Jan 15, 2016)

This happened to me twice, once I ran out of gas and didn't check. The other time I didn't turn the gas switch on.


----------



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

mastaboog749 said:


> This happened to me twice, once I ran out of gas and didn't check. The other time I didn't turn the gas switch on.


I made sure I had gas in the tank. It was one of the first things I checked when the snow blower died on me. Likewise the gas switch.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I'd want to check that spark plug again.. Also check the spark plug wire going back to the coil.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Does this engine have a low oil shutoff?? If so check and make sure there is enough oil in the engine.


----------



## Mal (Oct 8, 2013)

jchung said:


> Ok. I looked at a couple things:
> 
> 1) I turned off the lights in the garage and tried to start it. I think the garage probably wasn't dark enough to see the spark still. Hopefully I'll be able to make it to harbor freight or an auto parts store later this week to get an inline spark plug tester.


The old school method of spark testing is as follows.

Have your wife/gf/significant other, neighbor kid, whatever hold your hand.

You hold the wire, make sure to get good contact with the metal of the plug wire.

Either pull the recoil or trigger the electric start. If the other person lets go of your hand, you have spark.

Have good running shoes on 

Seriously, if the plug is laying near the hole touching the block, you should see spark unless you're lit like a TV studio or it's Mid-day in Arizona. If you still don't see any spark, holding the plug wire in your hand is a way to be 100% sure and one jolt, while unpleasant isn't going to kill you.


----------



## TooTall9957 (Dec 14, 2013)

It should still be under warranty. Let the dealer fix it or risk voiding the warranty


----------



## jchung (Jun 4, 2014)

Just wanted to give everyone an update. I ended up taking the Compact 24 to my local OPE vendor. They finally got around to taking a look at it and they said the ignition coil broke. So it will be fixed under warranty. Hopefully will have it back next week.

Thanks for all your time and advice!


----------



## jfl (Dec 20, 2016)

I also bought an Ariens Compact 24 (900021) last year. It was a mild winter in Maine so only needed it about 8 times. At the end of last season, I ran the gas out (I use regular unleaded with Stabil at each fill-up - both for this and lawnmower so reasonably fresh. I waited too long to start it this and discovered a couple of weeks ago that it won't turn over. I changed the plug, drained out all the gas and primed in some Mechanic in a Bottle. Let it sit for an hour and then filled the tank with TruFuel. With electric start, it cranks but doesn't begin to turn over. When I take the plug out and hand pull there is a spark and the light goes on with the electric start. I put a couple of eyedroppers of TruFuel directly in the spark plug hole, heard a little 'pop' but didn't start.

I made the mistake of purchasing from Home Depot and have been told that their out of state warranty service will be a minimum of 4 weeks. I need a snow blower now, so purchased a Toro PowerMax 928 from a local dealer who is an authorized Toro service center (no Ariens warranty service in my area).

I'll have the dealer take the Ariens when they deliver the Toro and clean and possibly replace the carb (non-warranty of course). If it works, I'll either try to sell it at a big loss or maybe keep it as a backup for the Toro.

I've contacted Ariens repeatedly throughout this and they've been no help, other to say that if I have it worked on by a non-authorized service center, I may void my warranty. Very helpful. So better to have nothing for a Maine winter.

Lessons learned: 

1) Always buy from a dealer who is an authorized service center for your brand. 
2) Always make sure your machine starts early (September) so you have time to do something about it 
3) Don't buy Ariens. I know others swear by them, but I've read a number of complaints similar to mine and I'm thinking there's a quality issue, and certainly support issue here.


----------

